# Überraschende Neuigkeiten zu SB-E



## Skysnake (17. Oktober 2011)

*Überraschende Neuigkeiten zu SB-E*

Auf EXPreview.com ist ein Bild, eines Gigabyte Events aufgetaucht, auf dem einige Neuigkeiten zu den kommenden High-End CPUs von Intel zu sehen sind. 

Auf der auf dem Bild zu sehenden Folie werden einige bereits bekannte Informationen wiederholt. Hierzu zählen:



6 Cores 12 Threads
Bis zu 15 MB L3 Cache
Quad-Channel-Speicherinterface
40 PCI-E Lanes
SATA 6Gb/s
Neu ist dagegen die Angabe zur Geschwindigkeit des Speichers. Hie soll DDR3-1600 offiziell von Intel unterstützt werden. Per OC werden aber wie in der Vergangenheit üblich, jedoch sicherlich auch höhere Ram-Taktraten möglich sein. 

Die spektakulärste Neuigkeit verbirgt sich jedoch hinter dem Unscheinbaren Zahlenwert "2.0". 2.0 ist meist ja nicht schlecht, immerhin ist es eine Weiterentwicklung zu 1.0 etc. in Falle von SB-E ist es aber ein ziemlich herber Dämpfer, denn dieses "2.0" bezieht sich auf die Version der 40 PCI-E Lanes, die die CPU zur Verfügung stellt. Eigentlich hatte man für SB-E PCI-E 3.0 Lanes erwartet, wie es scheint, müssen sich Käufer allerdings mit dem alten Standard zufrieden geben.

Bereits seit einige Zeit gibt es Gerüchte aus verschiedenen Quellen, das Intel große Probleme mit PCI-E 3.0 hat, und deswegen auch die Xeon Version von SB-E nun auf Q1-Q2 2012 verschieben musste, da der Chipsatz wohl nicht mit PCI-E 3.0 angesteuert werden kann. Wie es scheint, scheint aber nicht/nicht nur der Chipsatz mit PCI-E 3.0 Probleme zu haben, sondern sogar die CPU an sich. Damit dürften die wohl in Q1-Q2 2012 erscheinenden Ivy-Bridge CPUs für Sockel 1155 wohl die ersten CPUs auf dem Markt sein, die PCI-E 3.0 unterstützen.

Zur Erinnerung:
PCI-E 2.0 stellt pro Lane 500 MB/s bereit und arbeitet mit 5,0 GHz und einer 8/10 Bit Codierung. Um die Bandbreite für PCI-E 3.0 wie bereits beim Wechsel von 1.0 auf 2.0 zu verdoppeln, wäre ein Takt von 10 GHz erforderlich. Da dies allerdings nicht oder nur unter sehr großen Schwierigkeiten zu realisieren wäre auf den Mainboards, hat man sich dazu entschlossen, "nur" einen Takt von 8,0 GHz zu verwenden, den Overhead aber dank 128/130 Bit Codierung zu verringern, um so die Netto-Datenrate trotz niedrigerem Takt zu verdoppeln.

Quelle:
ç½‘å‹é¼ŽåŠ›æ”¯æŒï¼ŒæŠ€å˜‰é«˜ç«¯çŽ©å®¶æ²™é¾™å®Œç¾Žè½å¹• - è¶…èƒ½ç½‘
Spezifikationen der




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

Anmerkung:
Zusätzlich zu den Beobachtungen der Kollegen von Computerbase ist mir noch aufgefallen, dass sich oben Rechts auf der Folie folgender Abschnitt befindet: 


> 2011~12


Ob es sich hierbei um das Veröffentlichungsdatum handelt, kann ich leider aufgrund mangelnder Chinesisch-Kenntnisse nicht sagen. Eventuell kann hier ein User aber für Aufklärung sorgen.

Sollte dies zutreffen, würden sich die SB-E Desktopversionen wohl erneut um ca. einen Monat verschieben.

Wie es scheint steht SB-E unter keinem guten Stern, und die Probleme mit Produkten scheinen bei Intel dieses Jahr nicht abreisen zu wollen.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Überraschende Neuigkeiten zu SB-E*

Naja, was bring PCIe 3.0 schon ,
 der Unterschied von 1.0 auf 2.0 war ja schon ein Reinfall ... ich bin bis 2011 mit ein DFI X38 1.0 gefahren und hab kein Unterschied bemerkt(hab sogar erst am schluss bemerkt das ich nur 1.0 hatte)


----------



## Jan565 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Überraschende Neuigkeiten zu SB-E*

Man kann eine GTX580 fast 95% auf PCI-E 1.0 ausfahren. Warum also jetzt schon 3.0?


----------



## Lios Nudin (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Überraschende Neuigkeiten zu SB-E*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Zur Erinnerung:
> PCI-E 2.0 stellt pro Lane 500 MB/s bereit und arbeitet mit 5,0 GHz und einer 8/10 Bit Codierung. Um die Bandbreite für PCI-E 3.0 wie bereits beim Wechsel von 1.0 auf 2.0 zu verdoppeln, wäre ein Takt von 10 GHz erforderlich. Da dies allerdings nicht oder nur unter sehr großen Schwierigkeiten zu realisieren wäre auf den Mainboards, hat man sich dazu entschlossen, "nur" einen Takt von 8,0 GHz zu verwenden, den Overhead aber dank 128/130 Bit Codierung zu verringern, *um so die Netto-Datenrate trotz niedrigerem Takt zu verdoppeln*.


 
Hab ich dich jetzt richtig verstanden: Man erreicht also mit PCIe 2.0 die Datenrate von PCIe 3.0.


----------



## LordCama (18. Oktober 2011)

Server? Die haben da ein etwas höheren bedarf 

@lios nudin: nein, mit 3.0 hast du die Doppelte datenmenge


----------



## Lios Nudin (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Überraschende Neuigkeiten zu SB-E*

Da steht doch, dass die Datenrate von PCIe 2.0 verdoppelt wird.



> ... hat man sich dazu entschlossen, "nur" einen Takt von 8,0 GHz zu  verwenden, den Overhead aber dank 128/130 Bit Codierung zu verringern,  um so die Netto-Datenrate trotz niedrigerem Takt zu verdoppeln.


----------



## Skysnake (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Überraschende Neuigkeiten zu SB-E*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Hab ich dich jetzt richtig verstanden: Man erreicht also mit PCIe 2.0 die Datenrate von PCIe 3.0.


 
Nein.

PCI-E 1.0: 2,5 GHz 8/10 Bit Codierung -> 250 MB/s pro Lane
PCI-E 2.0: 5,0 GHZ 8/10 Bit Codierung -> 500 MB/s pro Lane
eigentlich sollte PCI-E 3.0 dann so aussehen:
(fiktiv) 10 GHz 8/10 Bit Codierung

Da du aber die 10 GHz nicht schaffst, musst du für 1000 MB/s pro Lane dir eben etwas einfallen lassen, und das einfallen lassen sieht eben so aus 

PCI-E 3.0: 8,0 GHz 128/130 Bit Codierung -> 1000 MB/s pro Lane

Jetzt klar?


----------



## Lios Nudin (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Überraschende Neuigkeiten zu SB-E*

Jetzt ist es angekommen. 

Ich habs zuerst so verstanden, dass PCIe 3.0 gar nicht funktioniert und man den Verlust an Datenrate über eine auf 8GHz getaktete PCIe 2.0 Schnittstelle mit 128/130 Bit Codierung und verringertem Overhead realisieren will.

Kann natürlich sein, dass das gar nicht möglich ist. Da fehlt mir aber das Wissen.


----------



## Skysnake (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Überraschende Neuigkeiten zu SB-E*

Nein, das ist nicht möglich.

PCI-E 3.0 hat schon gewisse Probleme. Nämlich das Taktraten von 10GHz eben nicht wirtschaftlich zu realisieren sind. Daher der Schritt zur 128/130 Bit Codierung. 

Das wäre dann halt PCI-E 3.0. Intel bekommt das aber nicht gebacken. Also nutzen Sie den Fallback auf PCI-E 2.0 mit 5 GHz Takt und 8/10 Bit Codierung. PCI-E ist ja Abwärtskompatibel ausgelegt. Sprich der Controller muss alles unterstützen. Von 1.0-3.0 wenn es ein 3.0 Controller ist. Da er aber 3.0 nicht packt, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, haste halt nur nen PCI-E 2.0 Controller, mit den entsprechenden Spezifikationen und eben auch den entsprechenden Datenraten.


----------



## FreezerX (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Überraschende Neuigkeiten zu SB-E*

Klar ist PCIe 3.0 seiner Zeit vorraus. Aber lieber langsam die Probleme ausräumen, als später schnell machen zu müssen. Und High-End Plattformen sind schließlich zur Forschung da, um technologische Grenzen nach vorne zu schieben.


----------



## Lios Nudin (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Überraschende Neuigkeiten zu SB-E*



> ... hat man sich dazu entschlossen, "nur" einen Takt von 8,0 GHz zu  verwenden, den Overhead aber dank 128/130 Bit Codierung zu verringern,  um so die *Netto-Datenrate trotz niedrigerem Takt zu verdoppeln*.


Unterm Strich stehen ja trotzdem die 1000MB/s zur Verfügung. Das wie kann uns als Kunde doch egal sein. 

Oder gibt es durch den verringerten Takt und den angepassten Overhead an anderer Stelle wieder Probleme/Einschränkungen?


----------



## amdpro (18. Oktober 2011)

*News die keine sind!*

*
Äh sorry aber wo sind die Neuigkeiten??? *



PC1600 war schon seit über nem halben Jahr, wenn nicht länger klar. Und steht auch min. schon so lange im englischen Wikipedia, wo 
bis vor ein paar Monaten übrigens noch 20 MB L3 und 8 core stand. Sandy Bridge - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Bzw. wie im Quellenlink (23) zu lesen ist, hat TomsHardwareGuide hier schon Mitte September berichtet.
​
PCIe 2.0 war für Desktop wie für Server ebenfalls klar, da der X79 Chipsatz schon vor Monaten Probleme gemacht hat, sodass erst in einem
Refresh 3.0 Einzug hält. Sogar eine kurze Google Recherche führt zwangsläufig dazu, dass man sogar im Juni  schon hierüber bescheid wusste:
Intel: Probleme und gestrichene Funktionen beim X79-Chipsatz? - intel, chipsatz, sandy bridge


Das der SB-E Releasetermin zwischen 2011 und 2012 stattfindet, ist ebenfalls so trivial das es keine Zeile wert wäre. Denn mal abgesehen
davon, dass Intel selbst sagte, dass man wenige Wochen nach dem Bulldozerfail... pardon release  den CPU plangemäß und planbar für den
Kunden auf den Markt bringen wird (nicht so wie AMD "planbar" 1 Tag vorher release den release bekannt geben), steht der exakte CPU/Chipset
launch ebenfalls schon seit Monaten fest. Sprich in 4 Wochen am 14. November 2011.

Sandy Bridge-E will launch on the 14th of November, not the 15th by VR-Zone.com

Sandy Bridge - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (Release Date)
Übrigens die Preise der 3 CPUs stehen stehen doch auch schon fest. Wäre das nicht auch noch ne *"überraschende news"* wert gewesen?  *3960X* $999 ( ~ *727,42 €*)
*3930K* $583 ( ~ *424,50 €*)
*3820*   $294 ( ~ *214,07 €*)

_(Wechselkursstand 18.10.11: 1$ = 1,3734€)_​


----------



## moKi24 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Überraschende Neuigkeiten zu SB-E*

Intel will wahrscheinlich nur dem Kunde den Chipsatz zweimal verkaufen, einmal mit und einmal ohne PCI-x 3.0. Wie bei P67 und Z68...


----------



## axxo (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Überraschende Neuigkeiten zu SB-E*

Außer für SSDs die so teuer sind,das sie eh kein Heimanwender verbaut,bringt Pci 3.0 noch gar nichts.

Sobald PCI 3.0 dann etabliert und brauchbar ist, wird man eh schon wieder 2 Prozessorgenerationen weiter sein und benötigt dafür dann sowieso andere Mainboards, von daher ist es momentan noch so ziemlich egal ob Sandy Bridge E das unterstützt oder nicht.

Viel wichtiger ist doch das nativ mindestens mal 8x-10x anstatt wie bisher nur 2x Sata3 Ports angebunden werden, das ist meiner Meinung am wichtigsten.


----------



## Superwip (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Überraschende Neuigkeiten zu SB-E*



> PCIe 2.0 war für Desktop wie für Server ebenfalls klar, da der X79 Chipsatz schon vor Monaten Probleme gemacht hat, sodass erst in einem Refresh 3.0 Einzug hält.


 
Du weißt schon, dass das PCIe Interface nicht vom Chipsatz kommt?



> Außer für SSDs die so teuer sind,das sie eh kein Heimanwender verbaut,bringt Pci 3.0 noch gar nichts.


 
Doch, z.B. für Coprozessorkarten und Netzwerkkarten, außerdem kann man so aus weniger Lanes mehr Bandbreite holen, selbst wenn man nur Geräte nutzt, die eigentlich nicht unbedingt 3.0 brauchen um ihre volle Leistung zu entfalten kann man im Vergleich zu 2.0 doppelt so viele anhängen

Aktuell gibt es noch keine PCIe 3.0 Geräte, weder SSDs noch Grafikkarten, (sonstige) Coprozessorkarten, Netzwerkkarten oder sonst irgendwas- aber das kann sich bereits in den nächsten Monaten ändern- aber wahrscheinlich nur, wenn eine Plattform dafür zur Verfügung steht


----------



## WhackShit007 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Überraschende Neuigkeiten zu SB-E*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Man kann eine GTX580 fast 95% auf PCI-E 1.0 ausfahren. Warum also jetzt schon 3.0?



schön zu wissen. hab mich schon ne weile gefragt warum, dass hier so heftig disskutiert wird mit PCI-E 3.0. Die grakas müssen glaube erstmal sparsamer werden, bei mehr leistung, bis der datendurchsatz zum flaschenhals wird. man bedenke: Bei SLI reicht ja sogar meistens die hälfte noch dicke!


----------



## PsychoQeeny (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: News die keine sind!*



amdpro schrieb:


> *
> Übrigens die Preise der 3 CPUs stehen stehen doch auch schon fest. Wäre das nicht auch noch ne "überraschende news" wert gewesen?  3960X $999 ( ~ 727,42 €)
> 3930K $583 ( ~ 424,50 €)
> 3820   $294 ( ~ 214,07 €)
> ...


*

Hahaha, wer sagt dir das die $ preise von unseren Lieben Händlern umgerechnet werden  

999$ ~ 990€
583$ ~ 580€
294$ ~ 290€

Und wenn du fragst, wie die Händler das durchbekommen sollten... na dann, was sollte denn den Preis nach unten drücken  Es ist ja nicht Bulldozer ...

Nehmen wir mal den 3930k ... 583$ ~ 424,50€ + Steuer + Versandkosten , bist du fast beim gleichen Preis in der EU ... und da es nix geben wird, was SB-E leistungsmäßig drücken kann ... kassieren unsere EU Händler kräftig ab *


----------



## Iceananas (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Überraschende Neuigkeiten zu SB-E*

Auf dem Bild oben rechts steht übrigens nur "entwicklungstrend der Hardware 2011-12"... Aber weiter unten ist ja von q4 2011 die Rede...


----------



## Rollora (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Überraschende Neuigkeiten zu SB-E*

Hmm ja schade.
Nicht, dass ich PCIe3.0 groß vermissen würde.
Es geht hier nicht darum, ob man etwas "braucht" bei dem Prozessor, sondern auch darum, dass dieses "Ding" state of the art, das neueste, tollste, stärkste und natürlich beste in allen Belangen sein soll. Ich verstehe die Enttäuschung von Sky schon.
Allerdings hab ich davon schon vor einigen Monaten gelesen, mal sehen, vielleicht lässt man ja für Ivy-E ein wenig Raum 


PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Hahaha, wer sagt dir das die $ preise von unseren Lieben Händlern umgerechnet werden
> 
> 999$ ~ 990€
> 583$ ~ 580€
> ...


 
Man muss ja nicht zu so einem beschissenen Händler gehen, wenn man einen "Händler des Vertrauens" hat (nicht dieser Anonyme Internetblödsinn) bekommt man Dinge schon eben zu den "normalen" Preisen.
Ich trau mir zu Wetten, dass ich einen 3960X auch um die 750-800 bekommen würde. Just like always, und wenn nicht, dann nehm ich ihn halt von der nächsten Überseereise mit.
Wenn man schon von der Arbeit aus hin muss, sollte man sich auch was gönnen...
Nur meine Frau schimpft mich immer, wenn das was anderes als Kleidung ist...


----------



## m-o-m-o (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Überraschende Neuigkeiten zu SB-E*

Meine GTX570 läuft auch mit PCIe 1.0 x16  Was aber hier limitiert ist mein maroder Prozessor.

@Superwip: Naja, also für GBit LAN braucht man nur PCIe x1 1.0 und 10 GBit sind für den Heimanwender noch zu teuer. Welche Coprozessorkarten meinst du denn? Mir fallen da nur GPU und Sound ein, und wenn eine GPU keine Probleme hat, dann hat eine Soundkarte auch keine.


----------



## Superwip (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Überraschende Neuigkeiten zu SB-E*

10 GBit ist mancherorts schon Standard und rückt immer weiter in den Heimbereich, da moderne (Netzwerk-) Festplatten langsam beginnen wirklich von der höheren Geschwindigkeit zu profitieren; ich rede auch nicht nur vom Heimbereich; für das in absehbarer Zukunft langsam kommende 100GBit Ethernet wird PCIe 3.0 zwingend nötig, wenn man mit einer normalen PCIe x16 Karte auskommen und den Standard ausreizen will

Coprozessorkarten, an die ich hier denke wären z.B. diverse Karten mit IBM Cell, nVidias Tesla Karten oder Intel Knights Ferry oder auch AMD GPUs im GPGPU Einsatz und ähnliche (bzw. deren PCIe 3.0 taugliche Nachfolger); je nach Anwendung limitiert hier sicherlich auch PCIe 3.0 schnell...


----------



## m-o-m-o (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Überraschende Neuigkeiten zu SB-E*

Da hast du recht, nur dein Post war auf jemanden bezogen, der PCIe 3.0 für Desktops für unnötig hält 

Für 10 GBit braucht man übrigens auch kein PCIe 3.0. Erst für 100GBit braucht man PCIe 3.0 x16. Aber dafür haben wir noch nicht einmal ein passendes Ethernetkabel.


----------



## amdpro (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Überraschende Neuigkeiten zu SB-E*



Superwip schrieb:


> Du weißt schon, dass das PCIe Interface nicht vom Chipsatz kommt?


 
Oh ich glaube das sieht MSI aber anderst.  Hab da auch mal was von der Stromversorgung "gehört" usw.  Oder kommt die aus der CPU? ^^

Intel hatte jedenfalls damit Probleme - welche genau - weis man nicht. Von Seiten des CPUs - welche nur eine von vielen Seiten der Medallie ist - 
hat man jedenfalls bisher nichts diesbezüglich im Fehlerzusammenhang lesen können.

Daher gilt meine Aussage auch uneingeschränkt weiter.



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Hahaha, wer sagt dir das die $ preise von unseren Lieben Händlern umgerechnet werden
> 
> 999$ ~ 990€
> 583$ ~ 580€
> ...


 

Du ich weis das. Das das so kommen kann. Kann aber auch anderst. Es ist ja auch nur ein grober aktueller Überblick. Ist im Grunde ja auch für jemanden egal der sich die 999€ CPU holt, ob diese jetzt 100 Euro mehr oder 100 Euro weniger kostet. Es ist ein grober Überblick über die 3 Hauptkonsumentenfelder: 


Arm - aber ich brauch trotzdem ne CPU
Hab Geld aber bin ein Sparfuchs und gehe nach P/L
Hab besonders viel oder besonders wenig Geld und ich will das Beste haben für mich weil ich der Tollste bin/sein will. 
Ein Unterpunkt von letzerem wäre übrigens noch: "Ich kaufe aus Prinzip immer das Beste bzw. gleichgesetzt mit Qualität"
 
*Kurzer Exkurs in das Produktdesign - nett zu studieren als Tipp. *


----------



## Santanos (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Überraschende Neuigkeiten zu SB-E*

Du vergisst den Punkt dass es manchen (wenn auch wenigen) einfach egal ist ob es 500€, 1000€ oder 5000€ kostet, weil:


Sie ganz einfach die Kohle haben
Papi zahlt


----------



## plaGGy (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Überraschende Neuigkeiten zu SB-E*

Hm, ich hab gedacht die kleine SBE wäre teuerer, naja ist trotzdem keine Option, alleine schon wegen dem Sockel 

Würde sich die gestiegene Datenrate denn überhaupt auswirken, oder ist das jetzt nur Papierkrieg?
Weil wenn ich mit 1000 übertrage, bin ich doch wieder im Bereich 3.0 und somit würde ich doch meinen, das angeschlossene Teil auch über 3.0 verfügt (um eben die 1000 zu unterstützen) und da PCIe nicht aufwärtskompatibel ist 

oder hab ich jetzt alles falsch verstanden... *zu früh am Morgen, mit zu wenig SChlaf*

Edit: Und zu wenig Kaffee


----------



## OctoCore (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Überraschende Neuigkeiten zu SB-E*

PCIe 3.0 macht schon Sinn. PCIe 2.0 bremst ja heute schon die Hardware aus, siehe die schlechte Performance von Consumer-SSDs an Zusatzkontrollern. Und 10-Gbit-Nics sowieso. Natürlich könnte man mehr PCIe2-Lanes nutzen, aber das macht ein Board-Layout teurer. Für bezahlbare Consumerboards also ein echter Vorteil.
Man sollte vielleicht mal über den Spielzeugtellerrand von Grafikkarten hinaussehen.
Und die HPC-Gilde giert sowieso nach höheren Raten - denen ist PCIe 3.0 noch zu lahm.

Edit: Okay... dann gibt es für Ivy eben wieder die übliche Intel-Krüppelchipsatz-Strategie: CPU PCIe3, Southbridge PCIe2. Wie damals bei den 5x-er Chipsätzen: CPU 2.0 und Southbridge zwar PCIe2.0-Protokoll, aber nur 1er-Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## belle (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Überraschende Neuigkeiten zu SB-E*

Wieso schlechte Performance? Gute SSDs an nativen SATA-Ports des Chipsatzes funktionieren doch anscheinend ganz gut, die miese Performance liegt oft an den Zusatzcontrollern und deren Treibern selbst. Für 10 GBit Nics reichen doch schon 3 2.0-Lanes um es auszureizen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Überraschende Neuigkeiten zu SB-E*

Da sieht mans mal, auch gewaltige Umsätze und Kapitalreserven schützen nicht vor Fehlern. Naja, das sind trotz allem eher Luxusprobleme - die Leistung von PCIe 3.0 wird ja noch nicht wirklich benötigt (bei Servern siehts vielleicht anders aus) und zumindest die restliche CPU funktioniert und liefert ihre Leistung ab. Zudem wird Intel ja nicht direkt unter Druck gesetzt von AMD und kann es sich leisten, die Zeit zur Fehlerbehebung zu investieren.


----------



## OctoCore (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Überraschende Neuigkeiten zu SB-E*



belle schrieb:


> Wieso schlechte Performance? Gute SSDs an nativen SATA-Ports des Chipsatzes funktionieren doch anscheinend ganz gut, die miese Performance liegt oft an den Zusatzcontrollern und deren Treibern selbst.


 
Mal abgesehen davon das z.B. der Marvell-Controller in meinem System (an dem aber nur die optischen LWs hängen) mit den MS-AHCI-Treibern läuft und es also nicht die schlechten Treiber sein können, lies doch bitte einfach nochmal, was ich geschrieben habe. So früh am Morgen ist es doch garnicht mehr.


----------



## Jan565 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Überraschende Neuigkeiten zu SB-E*



WhackShit007 schrieb:


> schön zu wissen. hab mich schon ne weile gefragt warum, dass hier so heftig disskutiert wird mit PCI-E 3.0. Die grakas müssen glaube erstmal sparsamer werden, bei mehr leistung, bis der datendurchsatz zum flaschenhals wird. man bedenke: Bei SLI reicht ja sogar meistens die hälfte noch dicke!


 
Grafikkarten sind Sparsam, denn sie haben im Prinzip nicht nur einen Prozessor sondern viele Hunderte. Eine GPU von ATi hat eine Rechenleistung von fast 3TFlops(6970) und verbraucht über den Daumen 225W. Eine CPU wie der 3960X brauch 130W für eine Rechenleistung von geschätzt ~120GFlops. Auf die Rechenleistung bezogen, brauch ein Grafikkarte nichts. Aber eine CPU ist für viele dinge gebaut, daher ist es schwer dort solche Rechenleistung zu erzielen.


----------



## amdpro (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Überraschende Neuigkeiten zu SB-E*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Da sieht mans mal, auch gewaltige Umsätze und Kapitalreserven schützen nicht vor Fehlern.


  Richtig. Und deshalb liegt das Versagen von AMD und ihrem Bulldozer ganz woanderst. Und bekanntlich Stinkt der Fisch ja immer vom Kopf an. Jahrelang ohne Kopf, stinkts allerdings am meisten.


----------



## belle (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Überraschende Neuigkeiten zu SB-E*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon das z.B. der Marvell-Controller in meinem System (an dem aber nur die optischen LWs hängen) mit den MS-AHCI-Treibern läuft und es also nicht die schlechten Treiber sein können, lies doch bitte einfach nochmal, was ich geschrieben habe. So früh am Morgen ist es doch garnicht mehr.


 
Man bräuchte eben weniger Lanes um die einzelnen Komponenten der Boards anzusteuern, das ist mir klar. Für mich war übrigens beim Post vorher grad früher Morgen. 
Ich meinte, dass man wie du sagtest mit PCIe 2.0 mehr Lanes braucht, aber das sollte ja kein großes Problem sein mit bis zu 16 Lanes pro Steckplatz maximal und dann entsprechend auch mehr bei den Komponenten.
Gerade der Normal-User wäre auch mit einer geringeren Anbindung und nur 90% Datentransferleistung seiner SSD zufrieden, zumal die sowieso nicht in allen Lebenslagen mehr als 500 MB/s bieten können, für mehrere SSDs bräuchte man dann schon viele 2.0 Lanes, was machbar ist oder vielleicht nur 2 3.0 Lanes. Das wäre im Endeffekt nur ein preislicher Unterschied des Boards, mehr nicht.

Ich meinte vorhin auch die Leistungsunterschiede innerhalb per PCIe 2.0 bzw. 1.0 angebundener Controller:
Marvell SATA-6G SSD Performance vs Intel ICH10 | Marvell SATA-6G,SSD Performance,88SE9128,Intel ICH10,88SE9123,Marvell SATA-6G 88SE9128 Solid State Drive SSD Benchmark Performance vs Intel ICH10 Bandwidth Speed Tests
Kurz: Ein guter "2.0 Controller" für was auch immer ist schnell genug für den Normal-User, die Profis benutzen eh Boards mit mehr Lanes. 

Ich benutze den Marvell Controller für die E-SATA Ports, da ich die eh nie benutze. Ich hasse es, wenn Kabel nicht angeschlossen sind...


----------



## Sturmi (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Überraschende Neuigkeiten zu SB-E*



Superwip schrieb:


> 10 GBit ist mancherorts schon Standard und rückt immer weiter in den Heimbereich, da moderne (Netzwerk-) Festplatten langsam beginnen wirklich von der höheren Geschwindigkeit zu profitieren; ich rede auch nicht nur vom Heimbereich; für das in absehbarer Zukunft langsam kommende 100GBit Ethernet wird PCIe 3.0 zwingend nötig, wenn man mit einer normalen PCIe x16 Karte auskommen und den Standard ausreizen will
> 
> Coprozessorkarten, an die ich hier denke wären z.B. diverse Karten mit IBM Cell, nVidias Tesla Karten oder Intel Knights Ferry oder auch AMD GPUs im GPGPU Einsatz und ähnliche (bzw. deren PCIe 3.0 taugliche Nachfolger); je nach Anwendung limitiert hier sicherlich auch PCIe 3.0 schnell...



... Not.

Für den Heimbereich viel zu teuer. Und mancherorts Standart ... in Datacentern vielleicht und sonst aber auch nirgends. Mal von dem ein oder anderen Uplink abgesehen ... wo man dann auch wieder die entsprechend dicken Kisten dahinter braucht.


----------



## OctoCore (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Überraschende Neuigkeiten zu SB-E*



belle schrieb:


> Für mich war übrigens beim Post vorher grad früher Morgen.


Frei nach Papa Einstein: Alles ist relativ. 


> Ich meinte, dass man wie du sagtest mit PCIe 2.0 mehr Lanes braucht, aber das sollte ja kein großes Problem sein mit bis zu 16 Lanes pro Steckplatz maximal und dann entsprechend auch mehr bei den Komponenten.
> Gerade der Normal-User wäre auch mit einer geringeren Anbindung und nur 90% Datentransferleistung seiner SSD zufrieden, zumal die sowieso nicht in allen Lebenslagen mehr als 500 MB/s bieten können, für mehrere SSDs bräuchte man dann schon viele 2.0 Lanes, was machbar ist oder vielleicht nur 2 3.0 Lanes.



Die 500 MB/s bekommst du ja nicht - das ist zwar die Höchstbandbreite, hat aber z.B. bei SATA nichts mit den Nutzdaten zu tun, da hast du schon nur noch 400 MB/s - und auch das ist nur eine theoretische Höchstgeschwindigkeit. Praktisch spielt da noch so einiges mehr an Overhead mit rein, so dass man glücklich sein kann, wenn man auf Werte oberhalb von 350 MB/s kommt. Spüren tut man das im Grunde nicht - aber die Hersteller verschenken ihre entsprechenden 6G-SSDs ja nicht, da ist es nur verständlich, dass man zumindest bei den Leseraten das Maximum annähernd ausschöpfen möchte.
Für HDs ist das aber völlig ausreichend.


> Das wäre im Endeffekt nur ein preislicher Unterschied des Boards, mehr nicht.


"Nur" ist so eine Sache... Die Sockel1366-Boards waren auch teurer (mit Recht) - die haben sich auf dem breiten Markt aber nie wirklich durchgesetzt, das ist erst der nächsten Generation wirklich gelungen, die im Vergleich ein technischer Rückschritt war - aber preiswert. Von Highendfreaks kann man nicht wirklich leben - die Masse machts.



> Kurz: Ein guter "2.0 Controller" für was auch immer ist schnell genug für den Normal-User, die Profis benutzen eh Boards mit mehr Lanes.



Hmmmnjaaa... nee. Den Normalusern fällt inzwischen auch so langsam auf, dass das nicht immer reicht - Posts wie "Warum kommt meine Sowieso-SSD nicht aus dem Quark?" gab es ja schon zuhauf.



> Ich benutze den Marvell Controller für die E-SATA Ports, da ich die eh nie benutze. Ich hasse es, wenn Kabel nicht angeschlossen sind...



Geht mir ähnlich. Die Anschlüsse auf dem Board stauben sonst nur voll, wenn da nix steckt.


----------

